# errorseiten falsch



## planet_fox (26. März 2009)

Hi bekomme in alle webs dort wo errorseiten kommen sollten folgende inforamation



> Umleitungsschleife
> 
> Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.
> 
> ...


Er verweisst auf folgendes 



> mydomain.de/var/oxseo.php/


in einem web ist ein ox shop am laufen kann das bewirken ? bzw im logfile steht nirgends was


----------



## Till (27. März 2009)

Ich vermute mal Du hast da irgendeine .htaccess Datei im Einsatz die Rewriting verwendet.


----------



## planet_fox (27. März 2009)

hm ja ok soweit hab ich mir das auch gedacht. aber warum kann diese rules das für alle seiten bewirken ?


----------



## Till (27. März 2009)

Die wirken immer auf alle Seiten. Aber Du kannst ja mittels Rules auch bestimmte Sachen ausschließen. Must du ggf. mal ins apache handbuch sehen, die haben eine recht gute Doku.


----------



## planet_fox (27. März 2009)

wie jetzt die wirken auf allen seiten ? Ich leg ne  .htaccess mit rules an und die kann cih dann so nutzen das sie schäden auf allen seiten verursachen kann ?


----------



## Till (27. März 2009)

Was meinst Du mit allen Seiten? Also die .htaccess wirkt sich immer nur auf den Webspace bzw. dessen Unterverzeichnisse aus, in dem sie angelegt ist.


----------



## planet_fox (27. März 2009)

ok das war mir klar aber das komische ist das es auf alle webs zutrifft und immer auf die selbe datei verwiesen wird das wundert mich. das wenn ich eine htaccess anlege in /var/www/web/howtoforge.de/web 
es nur das howtoforge web betrifft ist logo aber wie kann dann dies auf andere webs übtragen sein


----------



## Till (27. März 2009)

Ist es denn weg wenn Du die .htaccess wegnimmst?


----------



## planet_fox (27. März 2009)

bringt nix

so läuft das derzeit


```
zum Verständniss

http://host.de/sdfngbsdjkgfk

kommt

[B]Forbidden[/B]

  You don't have permission to access /var/oxseo.php/ on this server.
```
in der browserzeile steht dann 

http://host.de/var/oxseo.php/

so und so läuft das bei allen webs


----------



## planet_fox (27. März 2009)

mal doof gefragt ist das normal das es eine configuration.inc glaub ich und eine configuration.inc~ gibt ?


----------



## planet_fox (27. März 2009)

Problem gefunden  aber nicht verstanden weshalb 

in /var/ lag eine .htacess die den unsinn bewirkt hat aber warum hat dies auswirkungen au das das ganze untere zeug in www . www is doch der root ordner und nicht /var


----------



## Till (27. März 2009)

Dateien mit ~ werden normalwerweise dann angelegt, wenn eine Konfiguration geändert wurde, das ist also ok. Ist quasi eine Art undo.

Wenn er auf eine oxseo.php verweist dann muss der Verweis ja irgendwo in der apache Konfiguration definiert sein, müsstest Du mal versuchen das zu finden.


----------



## Till (27. März 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Problem gefunden  aber nicht verstanden weshalb
> 
> in /var/ lag eine .htacess die den unsinn bewirkt hat aber warum hat dies auswirkungen au das das ganze untere zeug in www . www is doch der root ordner und nicht /var


Apache durchsucht auch die Ordner darunter, ist mir irgendwann schon mal aufgefallen und hatte mich auch gewundert. Warum das so ist weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------

